# Doors twisting - but why?



## AdamNah (Feb 10, 2015)

When I fitted the doors for this entertainment center they were flush with the face frame. after a few days moving it from the cold Michigan shop to inside the doors twisted slightly. It seems like every week they are twisted in slightly different amounts.

I realize that bringing it inside could have an effect due to relative humidity but I wouldn't expect continual movement since it has been inside for a month. Maybe the problem is having a large(ish) door without a panel or glass to help stop the twist?

The current overall twist is about 3/16. 
Mortise and tenon joints
Wood for doors is maple and well seasoned.

Thoughts?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Change in temperature and humidity are big reasons for wood to move. I suspect its more the humidity change that is the problem. Was the shop below freezing when you weren't working in there?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Was the maple flat sawn,If so rift or quarter sawn would have been a better choice.Since wood is both mysterious and amazing.Could be the change in temp and moisture.sorry if I come across snarky I like the the look of your piece kinda industrial and highly functional .Good job!


----------



## LeTurbo (Jan 22, 2014)

It's not uncommon, I think, and it's sure to happen to everyone. The usual remedy is just to wet the door slightly, twist it the opposite direction and clamp it in place, then leave it for a few days (or place a heat source close by to speed things up). All that needs to be done before painting though.


----------



## bobro (Oct 24, 2014)

No panel giving rigidity, thin stock, and I bet the stiles have end grain exposed while the stiles don't.

A lap joint in this application is superior to a floating tenon (domino, biscuit, dowel) or m+t because it exposed end grain evenly, and a miter of course is best in this regard as it closes the end grain.


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to LJs AdamNah. That's a great looking unit. I have been doing this for over twenty years now, and, as Aj2 said above, wood remains the most mysterious and amazing material, so making it unpredictable. When doing home projects, it helps to rough cut the timber and take it to acclimatise in the area it will finally be situated. Leave it there as long as you can before machining. This will mean the timber is close to its final dimension and move/shrink/split/warp as much as it's going to. No guarantee, but it definitely helps. With regards to your current project being finished, you either live with it, or you could maybe fit some slip bolts to the offending door to pull out the twist when closed. Or, as a last resort, remake the doors. In my experience once wood twists, there aint much you can do to remove it I'm afraid. You're trying to fight nature, and nature rarely loses!


----------



## AdamNah (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the advice! The shop was below freezing and the wood is flat sawn.

I am currently reading Understanding Wood which has been a real eye opener.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

If they don't stabilize check this out:

There is a technique called splining where you plow a very deep groove the length of the rail and insert a wood spline of the same species. Normal you do it from the panel side, but it would work fine on assembled doors if painted.

Glue with stiff drying glue like Tightbond III and glue up flat.

As you probably now know, rift sawn wood not the best for door rails.


----------

